# Radial Arm Saw Dust Collection



## TMA Woodworks

*Radial Arm Saw Dust Collection Update*

Here are some photos of my latest project. Dust collection for my RAS. Call me old school but this is my tool of choice for cross cutting. My set up was always an after-thought at best and I have tried several shop made and commercial dust ports. They all use suction at the top which never made sense to me. Basically I built a large collection box with a slanted floor and the dust collection port at the bottom. I'm not done yet as I will finish off the area below the RAS by enclosing it with a door but at least for now it back up and running.

Bob


----------



## TMA Woodworks

here are the rest of the photos


----------



## TMA Woodworks

I'm pretty well done and thought I would give an update. It's seems to be a success as I am capturing about 85% of the chips. My old system (basically a small box) wouldn't even do 50%. I've posted some more pictures and the last is looking down into the box. Everything tips towards the intake so it never really builds up past 1/2". All that is left is to do some trim work around the bottom as I plan to bring the sides of the cabinets to the floor with no toe kick.


----------



## Fred Hargis

The design looks very functional (BTW, I'd never call you old school for using an RAS...and you have a very good one!). Do you see much bounce-back from the dust (especially at miter angles)?


----------



## TMA Woodworks

Fred Hargis said:


> The design looks very functional (BTW, I'd never call you old school for using an RAS...and you have a very good one!). Do you see much bounce-back from the dust (especially at miter angles)?


Thanks, my best craigslist find. I have the back of the saw buried inside the box so bounce back is minimal. That is, it does bounce back but never make it out of the box and since the saw cantilevers into the box the chips fall to a sloped floor directed to the pipe. I haven't tried miter cuts yet but I hope that it will perform as well. I did a lot of measurements while I had my old system installed because I could see where the chips were flying and I tried to get the box in that spot


----------



## MORRIS76

I'm building a stand for my miter saw and will be using a box like yours only smaller. Your cabinet is much nicer than mine will be. Nice old saw. I have a Dewalt MB that I'm trying to restore between other restorations. Picked it up for $25


----------

